# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Problema: Codigo de Formatconditions para $A3 = $A2

## Albert_2021

Hola. Necesito saber cual es el codigo que debo escribir para aplicar Formato Condicional a una tabla como la siguiente: A1= "Numero", A2="Fecha" , A3 = "ventas" . Necesito aplicar Formato Condidional cuando $A3=$A2 (o sea, cuando el valor del campo "Numero" en A3, sea igual al de A2, y lo mismo con los demàs registros , por ejemplo, si A4=A3, entonces aplicar formato a A4. Se debe utilizar la instruccion "FormatConditions", porque intenté con la grabadora de macros, pero ese codigo que queda grabado no funciona. La parte que no sé como se escribe el código es a partir de "xlExpression" .... (no sé como escribir $A3=$A2 en codigo VBA, y la parte de "Formula1:=   .... aquí tampoco sé como se escribe el código. A continuación escribo el código incompleto:
    With Worksheets ("Hoja1").Range("e1:e10").Formatconditions _			
       .Add(xlExpression ,..., Formula1:= "....")
          With .Font
                 .Bold = True
                 .ColorIndex = 3
          End With
    End With
 Espero que alguien me ayude. Gracias.

----------


## bsalv

can you post an example file.
If it's a tabel then column A, B and C can be Numbers, Date and Sales, but as i read your question, it's transposed.

----------


## Albert_2021

Attachment 756349
Regla de Formato Condicional: $A2 = $A1
Formato a aplicar  Numero - Moneda.  El FC se aplica cuando el valor del campo Numero se repite

----------


## Albert_2021

Regla de Formato Condicional.jpg
Esta es la Regla de Formato Condicional

----------


## Albert_2021

Formato_Numero_Moneda.jpg
Este es el Formato Condicional aplicado.
Lo que no sé es como escribir el codigo con FormatConditions. Probé con la grabadora de Macros, pero genera un codigo que no funciona la instruccion que dice:"executeExcel4Macro"

----------


## DJunqueira

O excel tem formatação condicional especial p/ lidar com valores repetidos.

Haga clic en Inicio > Formato condicional >Resaltar reglas de celdas > Valores duplicados.
https://support.microsoft.com/es-es/...e-66a552dc138d

----------


## Albert_2021

Envío el archivo excel con Formato Condicional realizado manualmente. Lo que necesito es el codigo para utilizarlo en una macro.

----------


## Albert_2021

Perdon. Hice los pasos pero no pude subir el archivo excel. Solo pude adjuntar imagen.

----------


## John Vergara

Hola Albert_2021!

Puedes usar el siguiente código:



```

Sub FormatoCondicional()
  Dim uf&
  
  uf = Range("A" & Rows.Count).End(xlUp).Row
  With Range("A2:A" & uf)
    .FormatConditions.Add xlExpression, Formula1:="=$A2=$A1"
    .FormatConditions(1).NumberFormat = "$ 0.00"
  End With
End Sub 



```


¡Comentas! ¡Bendiciones!

----------


## fpenasanz

> Hola Albert_2021!
> 
> Puedes usar el siguiente código:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Sub FormatoCondicional()
> ...



Me ha ayudado para una macro que estaba haciendo. Gracias por el aporte compañero!!

----------


## FDibbins

Google translation...
It has helped me for a macro I was doing. Thanks for the contribution, mate!!

----------

